# Strange tomato plant



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This was one of the heirloom tomato seeds I saved from last year's tomatoes. When small and in the peat pot it looked just like all the other seedlings. After I set them out it looks really strange. Not like a tomato at all. The rest all look normal.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

when it has fruit, show us another photo.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Will do. 5 more letters


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks to me like the plant was somehow damaged, my guess(and it's only my "guess") is that it will not mature and produce fruit.

I've seen a few tomato and pepper plants like that and they didn't make it to maturity.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a weed to me.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This morning I have 2 more in another raised bed. The plants in this bed are the last ones I set out. I staggered my plantings 2 weeks apart and they all looked normal when they went in the dirt. Just strange.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bump

How are the tomato plants doing?



SouthCentralUS said:


> This was one of the heirloom tomato seeds I saved from last year's tomatoes. When small and in the peat pot it looked just like all the other seedlings. After I set them out it looks really strange. Not like a tomato at all. The rest all look normal.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

That one died but the other two in the other beds turned back into tomato plants and they are doing well.


----------

